# Shawnee: Turkey creek, Roosevelt, Bear



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone has fished any of these lakes in Shawnee state park this year. I am going down there this weekend so I guess I'll find out firsthand. My wife is going to ride her horse and I am going to ride my canoe.


----------



## fishymark (Apr 19, 2004)

I fish turkey creek lake alot. Right now a blue fleck worm is the best. Fish along the right side of the lake. Also fish in the middle of lake out from the cove. Bear lake is ok for small bass on k&e worms and has alot of blue gills,lake has lots of pads. Roosevelt lake has some bass and alot of blue gills. Pond lick lake has some big bass but hard to catch. Wolf den lake has some blue gills. McBride lake also has blue gills. Stop in at OL DADS for more info.
good luck,
OL DAD


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks fishymark, I saw some other ponds on my map. I'll check out as many as I can. We are camping at bear so I'll hit that hard. Is OL DADS a bait shop? Where is it? Again, thanks for the reply, I'm looking forward to fishing the area.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

So much for fishing or anything else this Saturday. Spent the whole stinkin' week getting ready for this. Mother nature hates me. 2.3" of rain as of 8am here in Lancaster. I just now heard from a guy who is going to drive down and check it out since southern Ohio didn't get as much rain. This could be...interesting. Hey, I've fished in floods before.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, we went. Didn't do well fishing but Shawnee is one of the most beautiful parks in the state. Uncrowded, electric only, lots of downed trees in Turkey Creek. It looked great. Storms may have put them off. Found a giant beer bottle, what's up with that? 

I highly recommend this park. Family oriented. They have a lodge, cabins, camping, beaches, picnic areas. shore fishing. We will go back for sure.


----------

